# Anyone heard of this breeder?



## ocangel27 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone heard of this breeder - Thinschmidt German Shepherds? Positive or negative?

thanks.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ocangel27Hi,
> 
> Has anyone heard of this breeder - Thinschmidt German Shepherds? Positive *or negative*?
> 
> thanks.


Per the board rules any negative comments need to be sent via PM. This is not to indicate that there ARE negative comments about this breeder, just a friendly reminder since this is a newer member.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Never heard of them. I googled them and found the web site. Appears they use the term "import pups" to describe pups born from their own dogs. Some breeding females titled, some not....


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I woud look elsewhere.


----------



## ocangel27 (Mar 13, 2009)

Kandi, they have 2 tabs, "pups" and "import pups", I think the "pups" tab are their own dogs' puppies and the "import pups" are the ones from Germany. I guess I could be wrong.


----------



## ocangel27 (Mar 13, 2009)

Tracy, does that mean you know something about them? Can you tell me, please?


----------

